# Drill press repair



## Tin Falcon (Aug 13, 2013)

Well after waiting for about ten years I finally got around to fixing the Harbor freight drill press. At some point before I got it one of the quill down-feed handles had been snapped off.  
I had a plastic ball end so just needed to cut and thread the ends of a piece of dill rod I keep forgetting how wonderful the stuff is to machine. (yes tongue firmly planted in cheek. )

Then drill the broken piece out hoping the drill would not catch it and drive it into the hollow hub. got it drilled through caught it with an easy out and  extracted it. 

but it is done.

Tin


----------

